

The quickest way to launch a web server for sharing files. All you need is Python…or Ruby! - ashleyw

Original in Python:<p>http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/76p14/woof_simply_exchange_files/c05tpub<p>My Ruby version:<p><pre><code>  alias webshare='ruby -e "require\"webrick\";w=WEBrick::HTTPServer.new(:Port=&#62;8000,:DocumentRoot=&#62;Dir::pwd);Signal.trap(2){w.shutdown};w.start"'
</code></pre>
And just go to the directory you want to share, use the 'webshare' command, and tell your friend(s) to go to http://&#60;your-IP&#62;:8000/
======
RobGR
If you find this useful, you might find this better because it works even when
you are not on the same network:

<http://ringlight.us/present/About>

~~~
ashleyw
Works out of your network too, as long as port 8000 is open and accessible…

------
known
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3002>

